# Dumb question - "upper arm"?



## isisgsd (Nov 6, 2012)

I can't for the life of me tell the difference between a steep, short, long, etc. upper arm when looking at pictures in the "Critique My Dog" section.

Can someone post pictures of dogs with "desirable" upper arms vs. steep/short/whatever upper arms? And maybe draw points on the pictures, since I don't really know where I'm supposed to be looking?


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, I can give you a good example of poor conformation. 


The girls, a mockingbird, and Connor 069 by RBElwell, on Flickr

Leo has a very straight, upright shoulder, and a short forearm. She also has a narrow front and tied in elbows. The end result is very little reach in front, and an overall lack of agility. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Conformation

GSD Puppy Conformation - picking the right puppy - Page 1










Leerburg Dog Training | Balance Problems With the American Show German Shepherd

THE ILLUSTRATED STANDARD OF THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Here are three photos I did some editing to a few years ago. All have long upper arms. The line from the elbow to the point of the chest.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Short upper arm:


----------



## isisgsd (Nov 6, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Here are three photos I did some editing to a few years ago. All have long upper arms. The line from the elbow to the point of the chest.


I guess I'm still not really getting it. I have that same picture of Bodo vom Lierberg saved on my computer, and even though I see the line you drew on his picture, I don't actually see anything on the dog's body that indicates where the upper arm "ends", so to speak.










Hopefully that makes sense. xD


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The upper arm runs from the elbow to the point of the shoulder. Go feel it on your own dog. That will help you visualize it in the photos.


----------

